# 24" S7 Wider Wheel Replacement Options - Typhoon



## miiitchb (May 7, 2016)

Hello, All

I'm new to the forum and new to vintage bikes in general. I just bought a 1966 24" Typhoon and it came with S7 tires.. After a couple days of research, I've realized that white wall tires and tires in general are extremely scarce for these wheels.. So i'm planning on replacing the wheels with something wider.

I've looked online and I've seen some vintage bikes with the Felt ThickBrick tires. This is the look I want to achieve. Which wheels/tire setup do you recommend for my Typhoon?

Also, I tried putting the front wheel from my wife's newer 26" Cruiser SS on my bike, but the hub's threads don't fit into the fork since it's bigger than the S7's hub and I believe the tire will hit the frame if it did actually fit. Will I run into this issue with aftermarket wheels/tires? Will I need to spread the openings?

Thank you all in advance and I look forward to being a part of the community!

Will these fit my bike without issues?:

http://3gbikes.com/parts/wheels/24x57wheel/

Along with some bigger tires?:

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2016/Parts/Cruiser/Tires-Tubes/Thick-Brick-Tire.aspx


----------



## Ross (May 7, 2016)

S-7 Tires


.   CHENG SHIN makes a really fat S-7 tire. Not sure about 24". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2016)

I would think that a 2.125 tire would be pushing the limits on a middleweight frame. You going to go fenderless?


----------



## tikicruiser (May 7, 2016)

Here's both my middleweight's with the 2.125 tire's.They fit barely, but your rim's must be really true!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

Unless your gonna loose the fenders I would think you should just keep the rims that are on the bike.  I don't know about 24" but for 26" they make a 2" wide tire for cheap ($12 delivered) that fill the fender of a S-7 rimmed middleweight bike nicely. Sunlite (kenda?) makes em, the wider ones are "street" I think model.....If you cant find wider 24" tires any other 24" rim will give you tire choice freedom, but your limitation in tire size will be your fenders, then frame, not your rims.


----------



## miiitchb (May 8, 2016)

So is the 2.125 the width of the tire or the rim itself? If it's the tire width, what size wheel do you suggest that I buy to fit the 2.125?

Also, I can't find any 24" 2" wide tires that fit the S7 rims.. all I've found are the 26"


----------



## miiitchb (May 8, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I would think that a 2.125 tire would be pushing the limits on a middleweight frame. You going to go fenderless?




My Typhoon is fenderless but I definitely would like to buy fenders that fit a wider tire if possible..


----------



## miiitchb (May 8, 2016)

Well, here she is.. I'm debating on restoring the paint back to a factory color since it was repainted "Corvette Yellow" according to the seller.. Might just buy new water transfer decals however..  I would actually keep the wheels and tires just the way they are but the rims are far from true and have bends/dents in spots where a metal flat head was used to remove/install the tires.. I may try to fix them and make them true again but who knows.. I really want a fat tire cruiser since they are a more comfortable ride..

All in all, $90 wasn't bad for a really clean bike.. and paid only $85 for the Cruiser SS for my wife and it's pretty much immaculate.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 8, 2016)

2.125 is the appx Tire width, your s-7 rims will do fine. Ideal rim width is debatable.  I looked at amazon for 24" tires in 2" width and did not see any clearly marked, but I did see the "street" sunlites, which I think are 2" wide. Some research would be required.  Rockin 2.125's with fenders you will need super straight wheels and street tread if it is possible at all.....I kinda doubt it will work, but im kinda stupid too...


----------



## miiitchb (May 8, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> 2.125 is the appx Tire width, your s-7 rims will do fine. Ideal rim width is debatable.  I looked at amazon for 24" tires in 2" width and did not see any clearly marked, but I did see the "street" sunlites, which I think are 2" wide. Some research would be required.  Rockin 2.125's with fenders you will need super straight wheels and street tread if it is possible at all.....I kinda doubt it will work, but im kinda stupid too...




Thank you Dave, it's all coming together in my head now. So 2.125" is about the widest tire I can go with fenders (if my wheels are incredibly true).. What would be a good width for replacement wheels if I wanted more selection on tires? Would a 3" tire fit within the forks/frame without fenders?


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2016)

With a set of S-2's your tire selection is endless. Or get a completely new set of wheels. The S-2's are about 1 1/2" OD and getting anything wider would probably be pointless. A 2.125 tire on a middleweight frame with fenders would be a wasted effort IMO. I tried to put an S-2 wheel with a 2.125 tire on the rear of a 1961 middleweight with it's stock stainless fenders and everything needed modifying so I trashed that idea. If you want fenders or 3" tires start with a new frame.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 8, 2016)

I would say 2" is about the widest you could go with fenders, as GT58 said, he tried and no go.   If you want cheap find a set of the sunlite 24X2X1.75 (make no sense but that's what they label em)  It's to signify they fit a S-7 rim but are 2" wide.  Any 26" rim other than a S-7 would give you "normal" tire choices galore.  You could just pick up a set of Sun or similar hoops and lace your hubs and spokes onto them....If your going for the fattest tire possible maybe take a old 26" rim and start trying tires on it.....I think for all reasonable purposes you are going to be happiest with a set of Kenda K-rads  or similar in 2" or just under (1.90-1.95)  with fenders, if you are OKAY with no fenders go ahead and throw on some 2.125's or maybe some 2.3"'s at the most.....tires vary that are labeled the same size and rim width will effect how the tire fits too slightly...your playing with trial and error past the 2" with fenders and 2.125 without IMHO


----------

